# Iberogast....success!



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

hello everyone,I'm new to the boards and I wanted to post to let you all know about this product that I started using. It's called Iberogast and I got it after reading about its effects from Dr. Murray's herbal remedies book. Iberogast is a liquid herbal remedy for a variety of GI ailments including IBS-C. I have been taking the liquid (20 drops, 3 X a day with warm liquid) for 5 days now and I can actually say (and this is amazing) that I have had an almost normal BM almost every morning, with NO side effects. No cramping, or bloating (yes, it actually helps with gas, guys!!). I just wanted to let everyone know that is product is available online....do a Google search and find a site that sells genuine Iberogast (it's from Germany). I think it might help a lot of you. Also, drink lots of water. As much as your little bellies can handle. Water really does help, and I find it complements the Iberogast well. I also wanted to say that I tried BowelSoothe which is advertised on this site and it caused considerable cramping, gas, pain, and did not help with the C. Sorry to say, that does not work and truthfully, it tastes AWFUL. I gagged every time I drank the BowelSoothe tea. Iberogast can be mixed with water or your favorite tea and the taste is mild and pleasant. I hope this helps you all. I know what it is like to suffer from IBS and I'm glad this board exists. Good luck to you all.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Iberogast is supposed to be one of the few (or even the only) herbal IBS remedy that's prooved to be effective in scientific trial (this doesn't mean that others aren't, they might just not have been tested). I think my doctor told me this or I read it somewhere. In any case, maybe for this reason, doctors here in Germany prescribe Iberogast, but it's also available over the counter in pharmacies. I've taken it for several months, but my IBS is so variable and I'm taking so many different things that I've never really been able to assess whether it helped me or not (I'm IBS pain/D). Susaloh


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i cannot find the product lbergast.i find a company who sells homeopathic product.Does lbergast is homeopathic?i'm sceptical about that.


----------



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hello,I got my Iberogast from iherb.com. I get many supplements from this site and find them to be quick, safe, and cost efficient. I don't think that Iberogast is labled "homeopathic" however it is herbal. A blend of herbs in a liquid form. Believe me, I was a little skeptical too as I am with any new "remedy" but this one works for me and that is a thing of beauty! A bottle of Iberogast from iherb.com is less than 10 dollars so I think it's worth a try.....good luck to you!-lisa


----------



## J R (Apr 16, 2001)

I'm willing to try anything, where can I get this in Canada? thanks


----------



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hello,I'm pretty sure iherb.com will ship to Canada. They ship internationally. They seem to have the best price on Iberogast as well. Another board member said she found it at VitaminShoppe.com. I would think it would be easiest to find it and order it online. Good luck, I hope it helps you!-lisa


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i'am a lot more irritable with peppermint oil capsules.have you tried peppermint capsule or have you experience to be more irritable with this ingredient?MMaybe the're not enough peppermint to cause me trouble in iberogast.


----------

